# Small dog + Coyote + Rottie



## Pleasant_Guy (May 31, 2010)

*Coyote Snags Small Dog. You Won’t Believe What a Rottweiler Does Next.*



Coyote Snags Small Dog. You Won’t Believe What a Rottweiler Does Next. | Canine Distractions


----------



## Keeno Beano (Jul 19, 2014)

*Small dog+coyote+Rottie*

That was awesome!! :gsdhead:


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I seen this a few days ago and I can't believe how fast the coyote was.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wild animals know what they are doing and do not hesitate.


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> Wild animals know what they are doing and do not hesitate.


So does the Rottie apparently.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Badass


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so awesome~!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I cant believe theres a market for chiweenies. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

That's one lucky little dog! There's a lot of coyotes around here, and I've heard stories of them attacking dogs of all sizes. It's always in the back of my mind when I'm out with the dogs, especially my little one. My neighborhood is right along the river with lots of woods and trails. I'm pretty sure I saw a coyote on my street earlier this week 



misslesleedavis1 said:


> I cant believe theres a market for chiweenies.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine's a delightful little dog (and don't worry, she was a rescue).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I know when my golden was a pup something swooped down to get him and Midnite(male GSD) got there just in time. I thought at the time an owl but eagles are now making their home here and as big as whatever I saw, it was more likely an Eagle. A friend of mine just seen one swoop down and grab a full grown fox or dog, he wasn't sure but it wasn't a small animal it grabbed.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That gave me shivers! 

That coyote snagged that little guy quickly! I am happy that the Rottie was there to save the day but I wonder what happened to the coyote? Did the Rottie just chase him off, did he injure the coyote or did he kill it?​


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Is this a hoax? Why is the owner filming it rather than saving their dog?


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

Bridget said:


> Is this a hoax? Why is the owner filming it rather than saving their dog?


Well.... Judging by the "DRIVEWAY" at the bottom of the camera, it's a home security system that caught the encounter... not the owners filming it.


----------



## cltyus (Feb 8, 2014)

This is more than likely surveillance film....


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> That gave me shivers! ​
> 
> 
> That coyote snagged that little guy quickly! I am happy that the Rottie was there to save the day but I wonder what happened to the coyote? Did the Rottie just chase him off, did he injure the coyote or did he kill it?​


I would guess if the coyote had a clear get away, it would have out maneuvered and out ran the Rottie.


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Any one have any experiences with their GSD warding/chasing off coyotes? 

We live in a relatively new area against a hill, and they come up to our backyard fence line all the time. Our GSD is still young (14 weeks) and clueless to their presence, but our boston/pug mix definitely "thinks" he wants to attack  As a consequence, our dogs are not allowed outside unless we are home. We are wondering if Bruin, once he's a big adult with a big bark, would be enough to scare one away. Not sure I'll ever have the confidence to test that theory out, but thought it worth asking.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I know when my golden was a pup something swooped down to get him and Midnite(male GSD) got there just in time. I thought at the time an owl but eagles are now making their home here and as big as whatever I saw, it was more likely an Eagle. A friend of mine just seen one swoop down and grab a full grown fox or dog, he wasn't sure but it wasn't a small animal it grabbed.


About 15 years ago my sister was outside with a GSD puppy (maybe 10 weeks) we had then. She saw a big shadow coming across the grass, and grabbed Baeren, the puppy, up into her arms and turned, just as a red-tailed hawk swooped down right where he had been. The hawk would have had him and was big enough, he could have carried him off. The poor baby never knew how close he came!

Susan


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Bruin said:


> Any one have any experiences with their GSD warding/chasing off coyotes?
> 
> We live in a relatively new area against a hill, and they come up to our backyard fence line all the time. Our GSD is still young (14 weeks) and clueless to their presence, but our boston/pug mix definitely "thinks" he wants to attack  As a consequence, our dogs are not allowed outside unless we are home. We are wondering if Bruin, once he's a big adult with a big bark, would be enough to scare one away. Not sure I'll ever have the confidence to test that theory out, but thought it worth asking.


While I had wolf shepherds, I never heard even one coyote around our house. After the last one died, however, we had several hanging around when Sarah, my female GSD came in heat. 

The next two dogs after Sarah were rescue males. First we had Rosco, big SL boy, who loved to bark, at trees, at birds, and sometimes I think just to hear himself bark. I think he barked so much the coyotes ignored him, and they used to be all around. Then we got Cesar, another rescue, who was even bigger than Rosco, and he had a deep, heavy bark when he used it. One night a couple days after we got Cesar I had them both outside, and we heard the coyotes just across the street in the farmer's field, yelping and yapping. Rosco, of course, started barking at them, and they just ignored him. Cesar listened to them for a moment, then let out two deep, cavernous, loud WOOFs, and the coyotes went silent. You could hear rustling in the field, and I knew they were running away. Cesar could always silence them!

Susan


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bruin said:


> Any one have any experiences with their GSD warding/chasing off coyotes?
> 
> We live in a relatively new area against a hill, and they come up to our backyard fence line all the time. Our GSD is still young (14 weeks) and clueless to their presence, but our boston/pug mix definitely "thinks" he wants to attack  As a consequence, our dogs are not allowed outside unless we are home. We are wondering if Bruin, once he's a big adult with a big bark, would be enough to scare one away. Not sure I'll ever have the confidence to test that theory out, but thought it worth asking.


A friend of mine at work gave me a play by play of an adult GSD chasing a coyote to save the chickens. They ran around the tree a few times, then the dog chased the coyote into the woods and retreated when he felt the coyote was a safe distance away from chickens.


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> While I had wolf shepherds, I never heard even one coyote around our house. After the last one died, however, we had several hanging around when Sarah, my female GSD came in heat.
> 
> The next two dogs after Sarah were rescue males. First we had Rosco, big SL boy, who loved to bark, at trees, at birds, and sometimes I think just to hear himself bark. I think he barked so much the coyotes ignored him, and they used to be all around. Then we got Cesar, another rescue, who was even bigger than Rosco, and he had a deep, heavy bark when he used it. One night a couple days after we got Cesar I had them both outside, and we heard the coyotes just across the street in the farmer's field, yelping and yapping. Rosco, of course, started barking at them, and they just ignored him. Cesar listened to them for a moment, then let out two deep, cavernous, loud WOOFs, and the coyotes went silent. You could hear rustling in the field, and I knew they were running away. Cesar could always silence them!
> 
> Susan


Thanks for your story, Susan! Sounds like there is at least some hope once he's full grown. We'll have to monitor how he reacts to hearing coyotes near by and how quickly the coyotes react (if at all). Fingers crossed Bruin has a loud, deep bark like Cesar


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

llombardo said:


> A friend of mine at work gave me a play by play of an adult GSD chasing a coyote to save the chickens. They ran around the tree a few times, then the dog chased the coyote into the woods and retreated when he felt the coyote was a safe distance away from chickens.


I'm impressed a GSD was defending chickens! That's really neat. 

Luckily we don't have a whole lot of space for a coyote to try to sneak up-- if it were to ever jump the ~6 foot fence, all of the dogs (and hopefully us inside) would know immediately. Here's hoping Bruin wants to defend his littler pack members if, I shudder to think, anything like that were to ever happen. Thanks for the story! Makes me feel a little better


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The little chi weenie put up enough of a fight to buy a few precious moments causing the coyote to have to stop to re-grab him! I'm surprised that at least for the short bit of the clip where we can see it the rottie actually kept up with the coyote too.

Bruin,

The comedian Bill Engvall tells the story of how his (picked up as a stray) GSD saved his wife's little dachshund from a coyote. I've tried to find a video clip of him telling the story, which of course the way he tells it is hilarious. Can't find it though and I saw it on television.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

We are on a 1000 acre lease. When it isn't deer season we'll take Hondo (GSD) and my Lacy out to the lease for the weekend. There are many coyotes out at the lease and you'll hear them at night singing to each other. Whereas it sounds to me like they are really close, Hondo will mostly totally ignore it. Maybe a twitch of the ear, but most times he doesn't even raise his head. 

But, there are times when the coyotes will begin singing and Hondo will react. Rarely with a bark, but he'll start snarling. Sometimes you can hear a low growl, but mostly he's silent. He postures and he's at the ready. He wants to be between us and the door. 

My Lacy is full of bravado when the coyotes sing. But when Hondo shows reaction, my Lacy is also quiet and serious. 

I've come to believe during those times, there are coyotes up at the camp house. Those coyotes are being silent. The ones signing are a diversion. 

Or...it could be a Zombie out there trying to avoid the coyotes.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

We have coyotes too. I'm always cautious, but they've never given us a problem.

One time I was out walking my pup when she was 3 months old. I was halfway between the barn and the house and one crossed about 50 years ahead. I froze like a sitting duck, I was so scared it was going to try to grab my puppy. It stopped, checked us out and trotted off.

Just this past spring I was out after dark letting my dog out for her bedtime pee. When I turned around I saw a shadow of a big bushy dog by a tree. No doubt at all it was a coyote, coming from the other side of the house. I think it was as surprised to see me as I was it. Again, it ran off.

I think most times they are around more than we think and more aware of us than we are of them. Giving their population numbers, it's remarkably rare to have a bad encounter with them, you're more likely to have an encounter with a domesticated dog! I quite like them actually. Where we are we actually coywolves, the species intermix in the Algonquin area and I think it's one of the only places this happens. They are really fascinating and beautiful animals 

Meet the Coywolf - The Nature of Things


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Coyotes are cowards. Though they'll prey on a solo small dog, they stay clear of big dogs. When I lived in a neighborhood where coyotes preyed on cats, my cat-owning next-door-neighbors asked me regularly to walk my GSDs around the perimeter of their front yard and have my dogs mark, to scare off the coyotes. We got into a habit of starting our walks or in their yard, so that lots of marking happened there. 

Multiple big dogs marking apparently gave a signal to the coward-coyotes, so they didn't bother things in our yards -- they spent a lot of time getting into garbage and harassing small animals all around us, but we had no signs of them in our adjoining front yards. I really think they avoided us because of the smells of multiple large dogs all over those two yards.


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Bruin,
> 
> The comedian Bill Engvall tells the story of how his (picked up as a stray) GSD saved his wife's little dachshund from a coyote. I've tried to find a video clip of him telling the story, which of course the way he tells it is hilarious. Can't find it though and I saw it on television.


Gwenhwyfair, Thank you for sharing! I couldn't find the video either, but in my Google search I found another forum post that quotes it here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/329554-my-dog-had-fight-coyote-today-6.html#post4166810

Super funny! :laugh:


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Magwart said:


> Coyotes are cowards. Though they'll prey on a solo small dog, they stay clear of big dogs. When I lived in a neighborhood where coyotes preyed on cats, my cat-owning next-door-neighbors asked me regularly to walk my GSDs around the perimeter of their front yard and have my dogs mark, to scare off the coyotes. We got into a habit of starting our walks or in their yard, so that lots of marking happened there.
> 
> Multiple big dogs marking apparently gave a signal to the coward-coyotes, so they didn't bother things in our yards -- they spent a lot of time getting into garbage and harassing small animals all around us, but we had no signs of them in our adjoining front yards. I really think they avoided us because of the smells of multiple large dogs all over those two yards.


That's good to know your GSD marking keeps them away. I'm definitely curious to see if they stop coming by as much once Bruin is full grown. My in-laws have 3 GSDs (2 males, one not neutered) and the coyotes still come up to their house at night to mark over the GSD scents. They've even marked on their front door  They live in the middle of "coyote country" out here though, with easy escape routes and no car traffic. I doubt they'd be as brave at our house as they are at theirs though (hopefully!). Time will tell!


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

blackshep said:


> Where we are we actually coywolves, the species intermix in the Algonquin area and I think it's one of the only places this happens. They are really fascinating and beautiful animals
> 
> Meet the Coywolf - The Nature of Things



A part wolf coyote sounds slightly more intimidating because of size, but it sounds like they still have a healthy fear of humans at least!


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Lilie said:


> I've come to believe during those times, there are coyotes up at the camp house. Those coyotes are being silent. The ones signing are a diversion.
> 
> Or...it could be a Zombie out there trying to avoid the coyotes.


Their pack hunting style would scare the heck out of me if I was a small animal living out in the wild. Hearing them howl from all directions, not knowing where the nearest one is, already gives me the heebie jeebies as a human. 

Zombies would definitely be way scarier than a coyote though


----------



## Bruin (Jun 13, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair,
Just realized the post I linked to was by you in the first place :blush: my bad! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

No worries. I just wish I could find the video clip of that. It's much funnier watching Bill tell the story. 



Bruin said:


> Gwenhwyfair,
> Just realized the post I linked to was by you in the first place :blush: my bad! Thanks again for sharing!


----------

